# تركيب الفيتنج في الفاير



## aminahmed22 (17 يناير 2016)

هل ينفع اوصل تفريعة 1" للرشاش من رئيسى 3بوصة او 4 بوصة عن طريق الزرع يعنى اعمل ثقب فى الماسورة الرئيسية اللى هى 4 بوصة والحم التفريعة فيها عنطريق الزرع ​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (17 يناير 2016)

عن طريق وصلة تسمى threadolet ابحث بنفس الكلمة الاعلى على الانترنت وسوف تجد صور لها


----------



## aminahmed22 (18 يناير 2016)

mohamed alhmad قال:


> عن طريق وصلة تسمى threadolet ابحث بنفس الكلمة الاعلى على الانترنت وسوف تجد صور لها


شكرا يابشمهندس محمد 
بس معلش هو امتي استخدمها وامتي استخدم t


----------



## fayek9 (3 فبراير 2016)

ممكن تاخد البرانش لغاية نص القطر يعني من ال 4 بوصة ممكن تفتح 2 بوصة اصي حاجة ولكن افضل حاجة تستخدم tee أو mechanical outlet


----------

